# This isn't your usual summertime food, but does anyone have a good meatloaf recipe to share?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 5, 2016)

My hubby gets tired of salads and grilled foods during the summer. Every once in awhile he wants meatloaf or a roast with mashed potatoes.. I have been using the same meatloaf recipe for over 40 years with little variation. I can find hundreds of recipes on line but I like the ones that people have used and are happy with. I use the same one my Mom and Grandmother used and probably generations before that. 2 lbs. ground beef, 1 cup bread crumbs,1 egg, chopped peppers and onions,salt and pepper. Some garlic if it is laying around. Mix it all up, bake for about an hour at 350 degrees.  Pretty standard,I guess. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I'm getting sick of making and eating the same old meatloaf.


----------



## jujube (Jul 5, 2016)

I like to put a glaze on top of mine before baking:  ketchup, brown sugar, worchestershire sauce and spicy mustard mixed up and spread over the top.  Spices it up a bit.

If you like southwestern food, a great favorite at my house is Cornbread Pie.  Brown a pound of hamburger, throw in some chopped onions, some chopped green pepper, chili powder to taste, a can of tomato soup and a can of whole kernel corn (undrained).  Cook until onions and green peppers are soft.  Pour in a baking dish.  Mix up a box of two of Jiffy corn bread mix per instructions (depends on whether you want a lot of cornbread or not so much) and pour it over the mixture in the dish.  Bake at 400 degrees until the cornbread rises and browns - 30 minutes or so.   Serve with sour cream and a green salad.   If you like your food very spicy, put more chili powder or dried chili flakes in it or some hot peppers.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 5, 2016)

I changed mine up a bit too.  I grate a large carrot into mine, salt, pepper, also crush some French's onion rings in it which replaces the chopped onion, add some mild salsa which replaces the chopped pepper, then spread a thin layer of ketchup on top of it after shaping it into a loaf,  then top that with 2 slices of bacon and bake.  My husband likes this so much better than the old way it was made.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 5, 2016)

Here's one I found on allrecipes.com some years ago. We like it and it's great if you have a garden that's cranking out the zucchinis.
Sorry if the recipe comes out large, I'm not sure how to make it smaller.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 5, 2016)

Hubby has been jazzing up meatloaf for years. Sometimes he would top it with bacon and a sweet glaze...I think it was Saucy Susan? Other times he would flatten it out on wax paper and put on spinach and cheese and then roll it up like a jelly roll. After it's baked you have spinach and melty cheese in each slice...mmm now I have the munchies for meatloaf


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 5, 2016)

These days I make a turkey meatloaf, using a 93% lean package so it's not too dry.  Then I add sauteed carrot, celery, some dehydrated onion (wife can handle raw onion), parmesan cheese, panko crumbs soaked in milk, BBQ sauce.  Sometimes add spinach.  Comes out very moist.  Top with a BBQ sauce glaze.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 6, 2016)

I've never been a meatloaf lover and ran across this recipe.   Basic, easy and fantastic!    Hope someone tries this recipe.  


1 1/2 # ground beef
1 egg
1 onion, chopped
1 cup milk
1 cup dried bread crumbs
Salt and Pepper to taste
         Topping:
2 tbsp brown sugar
2 tbsp prepared (yellow) mustard
1/3 cup ketchup


Combine the beef, egg, onion, milk and bread crumbs.  Season with salt and pepper and place in a lightly greased 13x9 pan or a 5x9 loaf pan.  
In a separate small bowl, combine the brown sugar, mustard and ketchup.   Mix well and pour over meat loaf.

Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour.   Let stand for a few minutes prior to serving.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you for the recipes. I am going to try all the variations. The only change I will have to make is to use corn flake crumbs instead of the bread crumbs because I can't eat wheat. My family says they can't tell the difference so that won't be an issue.


----------

